# Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...



## dorschkopf (20. Dezember 2012)

moin imoin, ich lese bereits seit einigen jahren die tollen berichte über`s brandungsangeln.fangberichte, statistiken,fangplätze usw. jetzt bin ich mal wieder über eine diskussion über das beste equipment gestolpert - wozu benötigt man in der brandung ein geschirr, mit dem man über 150m weit werfen muß, irgendwelche neuen vorfächer, schlagschnur,teure rollen.....???für andere angeltechniken mag das ja anders-beim brandungsangeln kann man noch wie vor 30 jahren angeln-mit erfolg.
falls man einen strand erwischt, der erst nach 150m abfallend ist kann ich das ja noch verstehen aber sonst...wer ortskundig ist fängt auch im flachen also bis 150m - ich habe mir bei google-earth die küstenabschnitte genau angeschaut-man sieht dort bestens die tiefen stellen in strandnähe-völlig ausreichend.
ich möchte jetzt auf keinen fall neuheiten verteufeln oder so, aber die sog. geräte-profis fangen garantiert nicht besser als solche dinos wie ich.wenn der wind passt, dann fängt man auch. ich wohne in lübeck und angel NUR in der lübecker bucht und das nicht auf brücken.lübeck-fehmarn und zurück sind schlappe 200km....dort sind zwar schöne angelstrecken-man angelt aber im dunkeln und letztendlich geht es ja darum, dass man etwas fängt.schneider war ich i.d. letzten 10 jahren niemals.dorsche bis 65cm fängt man auch in timmendorfer strand,neustadt,haffkrug usw. wer keine tiefen stellen kennt,der kann im sommer beim baden suchen-die brandung ist schliesslich auch in strandnähe  unter 10 dorschen geht man dort eigentlich nie nach hause...und das mit meinem konfirmationsgeschirr von 1985 (ich bin 41) shakespeare kohlefaserruten 4,50m, mitchell-rollen 496er und selbstgebaute vorfächer.und das gute ist-in der lübecker bucht ist man immer alleine am strand!


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

tröste dich .... trifft nicht nur auf die Brandungsangler zu 
heutzutage muss es halt immer ne teure ganz besondere spezial Rute sein am besten mit passenden hippen streetfishing outfit !
das wird dann im Forum natürlich noch 7 Wochen mit 17 threads durchgekaut um sicher zu gehen das die Internetgemeinde die geplante combo auch ja absegnet ... |rolleyes


----------



## kerasounta (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Brandungsrolle ?

2 Kontrahenten 

Daiwa Surf Z45
Shimano AERO Magnesium XSB !

ich denke die Daiwa ist es dann am Ende mit knappen Vorsprung !

Aber Teuer ist nicht immer gut ! nur eine Rolle die 50 euro kostet kann nicht die PErformance haben wie eine 500 euro Rolle !
Es steht nicht immer das equipment im Vordergrund ! ich denke aber das eine Brandungskombo die etwas höherklassiger ist länger mitmacht als eine 50 euro Kombo... und wenn das nicht der Fall ist..stimmt das was mit dem P/L Verhältnis nicht.

Gruß Aki


----------



## Fridjof (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Hallo Dorschkopf,

genau, lass sie mal alle nach Fehmarn fahren !

Die Kurstrände wie Scharbeutz oder Haffkrug sehen auf dem ersten Blick nicht fischig aus, bringen aber immer mal einen guten Fisch. Lieber schon am Strand sitzen als im Dunkeln in der Landschaft rumdüsen.

Habe sogenanntes Mittelklasse-Geschirr. Nur um ca. 10 m weiterzukommen, investiere ich keine Unsummen in die High-Shimano-Class. 

Habe als Dritt-Rute meine 30 Jahre DAM-Record 3 m mit dabei. Distanz 30 m und fängt, kaum zu glauben, schon in der 1. Reihe. Man muss sich nur trauen.


----------



## dorschkopf (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

danke für euer feetback jungs!die geringe zahl der antworten bestätigt also mein dino-denken  gehe heute mal wieder im flachwasser auf beutezug und poste dann mal ein paar bilder mit den alten peitschen...lg


----------



## dorschkopf (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Brandungsrolle ?
> 
> 2 Kontrahenten
> 
> ...


 hallo aki,

da hast du recht -p/l sollte schon stimmen.meine alten omni-ruten haben damals je 150,- DM gekostet (war damals auch schon billig).die mitchell-rollen allerdings waren wesentlich teurer.aber die sind bekanntlich unkaputtbar-genau wie die fiberglaspeitschen.es macht einfach spass, mit diesem geschirr zu werfen - beste drill-eigenschaften und beste aktion!gleiches gilt übrigens auch für mein gesamtes geschirr.ruten: sportex aus den 80ern, rollen: mitchell,abu garcia...hält noch 100jahre hehe


----------



## isfischer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

das material sollte auf die zu benagelte stellen passen, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen... deswegen habe ich verschiedene brandungsangeln


----------



## sunny (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*



isfischer schrieb:


> das material sollte auf die zu benagelte stellen passen, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen



Wie wahr, wie wahr .


----------



## isfischer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

oops
meinte natuerlich die zu" beangelnte" stelle...


----------



## rappalamefo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*



isfischer schrieb:


> oops
> meinte natuerlich die zu" beangelnte" stelle...


oops immer noch falsch!#6


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Moin 

Und ich dachte ich wäre nur allein noch mit alten Ruten und

alten Rollen (Silstar und Balzer) unterwegs.Danke.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## isfischer (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*



rappalamefo schrieb:


> oops immer noch falsch!#6



:cegal jetzt, ihr wisst ja was ich meine |peinlich


----------



## dorschkopf (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

die alten peitschen habens mal wieder gebracht:6 dorsche (grösster 60cm) u. 1 platte.lübecker bucht u. altes geschirr...meine alte liebe hehe.war am 21.12. los -wer unterwegs war, hat bestimmt auch noch kain gefühl in den fingern brrrrr.... hehe


----------



## dorschkopf (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

ich meine "kein"...sch. smartphone


----------



## wurmwerfer (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Moin Dorschkopf,
die beste Rute ist die die fängt. In den 80ern sind wir mit allem was ging an den Deich und haben mit 60 gr und Einzelhaken mehr gefangen als die Profs mit Brandungsgeschirr - wir hatten jeder 4-6 spinnruten und die kamen auch weit genug raus.


----------



## de Lumb (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Da sieht man mal wieder, "Nicht das Material fängt, sondern die Methode".
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Marcel21 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Das ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mit teurem oder billigem Gerät fischt


----------



## kerasounta (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beste Brandungsrute&Rolle...*

Ich finde der richtige Köder zur richtigen Zeit ist auch wichtig...
je nach JAhreszeit und Küste oder Fischangebot !

Wenn Fisch im Überfluss vorhanden fängt auch die 3 euro BAmbuspeitsche aus der Mandschurei !


----------

